# Need advice. How late is too late for kbg seed?



## Lungal09 (Feb 19, 2020)

So I've been delayed again for seeding. Was hoping to get it down this weekend. I had 50yards of top soil coming tomorrow but now we're getting hammered with rain all weekend so I won't be able to get it until the 28th now. So seed down would be the 28 or 29th. Is this set up for failure? Should I just sod instead at this point? I really wanted to seed with my BY KBG mix but at this point I don't know if it is a wasted effort or not.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

When is your average first frost? I'm assuming early October?

This is a tough call. I'd probably still seed with the understanding that you might have some work to do to baby it in the Spring. You definitely won't get a Fall pre-em app down. And likely won't have time for much nitrogen, if any.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Seed prg this year. Kill it next year and do KBG next year


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

+1 to what gman said.

Ryegrass is used in erosion control to stabilize soil. KBG next year when it's less stressful.


----------



## Lungal09 (Feb 19, 2020)

Average first frost is sept 30.

What If I sod blue grass this year and then scarify it next year and try to overseed with my BY mix to incorporate the cultivars into the sod. Is that something that could work?

Another factor is a baby coming in October so I won't be able to do much yard work in fall and the wife will probably kill me if I kill the grass next year to seed again with kbg &#128514;. I had hoped to have this in the ground three weeks ago already but have mad many delays with the builders of our home.


----------



## Johnnyv12 (Apr 4, 2020)

Im in a similar situation here in CT with looking to plant kbg/prg 80/20 mix for a small reno in my yard. A little delayed due to weather and added work of leveling yard but was going to seed this weekend but am now dealing with hurricane henri.

Looks like average first frost is end of october. Will i be ok if i seed early next week. Gives me 60 days before potential first frost.

Thoughts?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Sod will work, but it is more expensive per sqft.

@Johnnyv12 There are some many variable and uncontrolled events (5in of rain?) That makes anyone guess if it is going to be successful really hard. Like the Reno guide says, have a plan B, plan C, plan D. Mud until April is not an option.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

g-man said:


> Seed prg this year. Kill it next year and do KBG next year


This. Had no choice last year, seeded PRG, killed off the PRG for KBG this year.

Felt like a waste but this is the way.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Pregerminate the kbg seed 5 days before you plan on dropping it. Go ahead and get the germination process started during the idle time. That would help shave off some time and get things jumpstarted


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Lungal09 said:


> What If I sod blue grass this year and then scarify it next year and try to overseed with my BY mix to incorporate the cultivars into the sod. Is that something that could work?


Overseeding with KBG won't work well. If it's gotta be this year find the best sod you can and stick with that.


----------



## Lungal09 (Feb 19, 2020)

ok thanks ill probably do that then.


----------



## Lungal09 (Feb 19, 2020)

davegravy said:


> Lungal09 said:
> 
> 
> > What If I sod blue grass this year and then scarify it next year and try to overseed with my BY mix to incorporate the cultivars into the sod. Is that something that could work?
> ...


ok thanks ill probably do that then.


----------



## RBall (Mar 16, 2021)

Are you guys not utilizing soil temp when seeding or since this is specific to KBG, is mid-august the last call to see date for KBG, regardless of soil temp?

I'm waiting to overseed KBG in KC since our soil temps on green cast are still 80-85 degrees. Just your thoughts!


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

RBall said:


> Are you guys not utilizing soil temp when seeding or since this is specific to KBG, is mid-august the last call to see date for KBG, regardless of soil temp?
> 
> I'm waiting to overseed KBG in KC since our soil temps on green cast are still 80-85 degrees. Just your thoughts!


It would be nice to have optimum soil temps, but it's that first frost average that really needs to be taken into consideration when dropping seed in the fall.

Like you, I havent't dropped my kbg seed yet for my reno, but I plan to this coming weekend ~Aug 28th. Us being further south are afforded the luxury of being able to wait a bit longer to seed.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

RBall said:


> Are you guys not utilizing soil temp when seeding or since this is specific to KBG, is mid-august the last call to see date for KBG, regardless of soil temp?
> 
> I'm waiting to overseed KBG in KC since our soil temps on green cast are still 80-85 degrees. Just your thoughts!


When you're irrigating several times a day for new seed, soil temps aren't as relevant. The soil will stay cool and moist. Earlier is always better than later. Too many people seed too late in the season and wonder why it wasn't successful.


----------

